# Baby doll got her first pompano



## Justfishing (Apr 2, 2015)

Down for the weekend so I tried to catch a few sand fleas. After a lot of work we finally succeeded in just a few. Lines in the water and within minutes she broke one of in the last part of the surf. Round two minutes later and she has pulled her first pompano in shore.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard and I'll be the 1st to tell ya, PICS or it didn't happen!!!! hahaha give ya a break, but gotta snap some shots----especially on a 1st! Congrats to ya'll!


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

So ..........baby doll is so cute she broke the camera.....I can understand that,......done it myself a few times.....


----------



## Justfishing (Apr 2, 2015)

Baby dolls first pompano pic


----------



## Justfishing (Apr 2, 2015)

Baby doll with her second pompano on the beach in perdido key


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah...that's more like it brother!!!! Congrats to ya'll!!!!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice Job... congrats on 1st and 2nd pomps!!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

So she learned the outstretched arm picture taking technique in fresh water? Congrats on some good eats!


----------

